# The Manure Spreader Automobile



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Subject: Never give a farmer a welder!!!

When you live on a farm you learn to

"make do" with whatever you find in the barn!!

This is the exact and perfect example of why

we save everything.

This car has been built with all of the "junk"

laying out back in the pile, and under the work

bench, and stuffed in the rafters.

All this guy needed was a little time on his hands.

Spotted in Cannon Falls , MN on 5/23/12 - It's a car? or a truck? manure spreader?








Milk can fuel tank









Check out the "gearing wheel"….What do you see?

Dash is a saw blade with handles attached - tractor hand brake - tachometer - 2 mirrors mounted on horse shoes - big truck signal switch mounted on left - single wiper motor -








How many men who grew up on a farm are now thinking - Why didn't we do that?
















cow milking apparatus on air cleaner - galvanized wash tub fan shroud -








Tractor wrench bracket for headlamp housing -








Rear seats from toilet with stereo speakers below them - Newhome seat backs including an Oxen yoke!!









The rear lamp frame built with saw blades and a chicken feeder box - manure spreader drive

is still intact - horse shoe door hinges










tractor seats with pitchfork backs - seat belts - tractor compartment box behind driver seat - gear shift

beside hand brake - stereo & CD player on dash blade - the drive chains are still on the floor board.

Also please note that he put in seat belts - so he must be street legal??


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

more ***********************************-ish than the beverly hillbillies car!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey………

farmers are smart : ))


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

At least it's got a Chevy motor!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's crazy n cool.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

A work of art. Wish it was mine.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

protest in UK


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

